# Dingoo A380, coming up?



## betterman (Jan 17, 2011)

I received an email from Dingoo today. And they talked about "Dingoo A380". What is Dingoo A380? It is the same with Gemei A330?
There is no big difference between Dingoo A320 and Dingoo A380 as you guys compare them. The tiny difference may be the buttons( fours different color round button).

And still support WIFI?

*The main features*:

500 MHz processor
WQVGA TFT LCD (16:10) of 3.2 inches with a resolution of 400 x 240.
64 MB of Ram.
WiFi, USB 2.0.
Emulators 3D/CPS2/CPS1/GB/GBC/GBA/MVS/NEOGEO/NES/SNES/SMD/PSX systems.
Rechargeable lithium battery can be recharged by USB or charger that brings.
TV output can be connected to the television.
Play RMVB, RM, AVI, WMV, FLV, MPEG, DAT, MP4 and ASF.
Plays MP3 files including MP3, FLAC, WMA, APE. You can play music while playing.
Reader Images JPG, BMP, GIF, PNG with zoom, rotate and display.
Surround sound effect with 2 speakers.
Manufactures integrated antivirus.
Integrated microphone and voice recorder in MP3 or WAV format.
FM radio with automatic channel search ranges between 76.0MHz ~ 108.0MHz can play or do other functions while listening to the radio. You can store up to 40 channels.
4GB internal flash memory, expandable via Micro SD.
Dingux operating system.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 17, 2011)

OMG I love those colored buttons. *drool*

But I have a 320 already, and never use it. I won't be getting another.


----------



## betterman (Jan 18, 2011)

This console may be released in public next month. But I got comfused since they still some console in the markets. I will get back more information as soon as I get one. Hope it will be not another fake Dingoo A330.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 18, 2011)

That black one is sexy. I want one. :3

I've actually wanted a Dingoo or Gemei for awhile, but I don't have the cash.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Jan 18, 2011)

I think it'd look better if they made the face buttons the same color as the rest of the shell. Also, why use the same color scheme as an Xbox controller when there's no feasible way to play any sort of Xbox game on the device? Edit: On closer inspection they inverted the color scheme, but it's still incredibly close to that of an Xbox controller.


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 18, 2011)

It will emulate PSx well?? I have serious doubts.


----------



## hullo8d (Jan 18, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> It will emulate PSx well?? I have serious doubts.



It's running Dingux and they already have a port of psx4all


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 18, 2011)

hullo8d said:
			
		

> SmokeFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did watch some preview, but it was slow and with no sound, well, that's great news, FFVII waits me.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 18, 2011)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> I think it'd look better if they made the face buttons the same color as the rest of the shell. Also, why use the same color scheme as an Xbox controller when there's no feasible way to play any sort of Xbox game on the device? Edit: On closer inspection they inverted the color scheme, but it's still incredibly close to that of an Xbox controller.


because they like ripping other companies off
im guessing because people will recognize it and want it

Xbox 360 buttons
Game Boy Micro styled body
PSP XMB ripoff (the start/select or home buttons are also the exact shape from the PSP)


----------



## Haloman800 (Jan 18, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> PeregrinFig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't bother me, it looks sleek, and does anyone (besides Microsoft, Nintendo, or Sony of course) care if they rip their style?

if it does everything that list says, it looks like it'll be the perfect portable device for a cheap (or lacking of funds) gamer, and of course, to play all our favorite old games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

The connecting to TV is also a plus, but I can already do that with my dad's Droid X and SNES/NES/GBA/GBC/GB emulators, with a WiiMote 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Plus, my DSi+DSTwo combo can do most of this already.

I won't be getting one, but if I didn't have a DS, I would.


----------



## Lightake (Jan 18, 2011)

Alright , we may get this sexy A380 for sale.


----------



## flo (Jan 18, 2011)

Wi-Fi means we're going online with all these classics ! Kaillera anyone ?


----------



## betterman (Jan 19, 2011)

i think they are not only steal from Xbox( the bottons) but also copy the old Dingoo A320. I am very interesting on its "WIFI" function. This means that people can play games like they do on ds lite. Combine some designs from DS lite and Xbox controller should be a good creation?


----------



## Depravo (Jan 19, 2011)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> I think it'd look better if they made the face buttons the same color as the rest of the shell. Also, why use the same color scheme as an Xbox controller when there's no feasible way to play any sort of Xbox game on the device?


Strange. The first thing I thought of was 'SNES controller'.


----------



## redact (Jan 19, 2011)

micro sd, fuck yes.
i bought an a320 and the mini sd slot is fucked i dont want to buy another only to have the same probs so i guess buying one of these would be a nice idea for me...


----------



## betterman (Jan 20, 2011)

Finally, I got one white "Dingoo A380". 

There is no big difference from Dingoo a320 except those four "colorful buttons". But it seems like it is more slim.

What surprise me is its"G-sensor" function. I tried some games about "car and flying games". That is reall cool. This may be the big great function which is different from other products from Dingoo.

Another features I am really appreciated is "Multi-players mode". That means it supports 2 -player gaming. What is more, it has an "Internal wireless receiver". It supports two 2.4GHz wireless controllers. But I am very sorry that I only have one console. So I can not test the 2-player gaming. But I am also interesting on its" wireless receiver". I will try the wireless controller of Dingoo A330 to test if it can be used on Dingoo A380.

I will share more details in the coming days.


----------



## sightlight (Jan 20, 2011)

when will be released?
i want one now


----------



## keasy (Jan 20, 2011)

This device interests me but after seeing this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3hJu97C56k

I've been put off.
The demonstration of the psx4all running GT looks painfully slow. 
As a nub I must ask...

Given the sepc I wouldn't expect much TBH but is that simply a poor demonstration ?


----------



## sightlight (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh no man... Thats the Dingoo a320.. This a380 has way better specs than that Dingoo a320. 

For Example:

the cpu used in the a320 is a 4732 (i think) 333mhz, and released years ago.

the new cpu of this one is a 4755, way updated and the CPU frequency is 500-600mhz.
Not to mention that this CPU is way more efficient and dual core at some point cause it has a VPU inegrated. 

Honest, I wouldnt care about that video a bit. Though PSX might still have some slow downs a some point of the games, but not much. The PS4ALL emulator should Fly on this thing lol..

if you still doubth it, wait untill the console is release and watch the video reviews?




			
				betterman said:
			
		

> Finally, I got one white "Dingoo A380".
> 
> There is no big difference from Dingoo a320 except those four "colorful buttons". But it seems like it is more slim.
> 
> ...


Could you post some videos of the console running PS4ALL? prety please!


----------



## Another World (Jan 23, 2011)

is this new dingoo from dingoo digital or dingoo technologies? 

please let us know if the dingoo a330 controller works with this.

-another world


----------



## khan (Jan 23, 2011)

How's the emulation on these things, pixel perfect? (namely cps1, cps2, neogeo and mame)


----------



## Oveneise (Jan 23, 2011)

I like how everyones pointing out how the color scheme on the right face buttons are rip-offs of the Xbox controller. If anything, the Xbox ripped off the Dreamcast's buttons. I love them both though, and the face buttons look very nice on the Dingoo.


----------



## ~Wiiloader~ (Jan 23, 2011)

Whats the price for this console?


----------



## ChrisRX (Jan 23, 2011)

No-one's commented on one of the biggest changes?  The screen is now a widescreen 400x240 instead of 320x240.  That mean that games will either be stretched into widescreen or space will be be wasted with black bars down the side.  The only use for a widescreen is for movies or modern games but as I would assume most people are using this console for retro games, 320x240 would've been a better choice.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 23, 2011)

~Wiiloader~ said:
			
		

> Whats the price for this console?



According to Etronixmarket, 110 dollars for this baby!

Looks so sexy again, but I'm forcing myself not to buy these kinds of handhelds until they have decent PS2 emulation. So that means I still have to wait 10 years or so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I've got enough games to play anyway, don't need this atm.


----------



## antwill (Jan 23, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> PeregrinFig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're Chinese, that's what they're known for, well that and put unusually high amounts of lead and cadmium in paint, hell the paint on that thing probably is riddled with it. It's like 2 birds with one stone.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (should probably put a sarcasm tag in here before some fag takes this seriously)[/sarcasm even if it's all true.]

But on a serious note: What is up with all these new revisions, wasn't a new one out only just last year?


----------



## cyberninja (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks good, would mainly be interested in the psx emulation as almost every device with a screen these days can emulate the others.


----------



## Cuelhu (Jan 23, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> PeregrinFig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this





xbox fanboys.. :facepalm:


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 23, 2011)

Its useless. It is good for people who wants to play homebrew games, thats all. USELESS!


----------



## dreassica (Jan 23, 2011)

Lol ripoff off xbox or ripoff of dreamcasts. Kids these days,  theyboth ripped off snes.


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Jan 23, 2011)

/Roxas scream/
...and I just bought a Gemei!

EDIT: After reading all of the comments here... never mind. I did not miss much.


----------



## awssk8er (Jan 23, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The colors don't match up with either of those. The buttons are clear so they look more like 360.

But yes. 360 and Dreamcast did copy SNES.


----------



## palasx (Jan 23, 2011)

im sorry, but integrated antivirus? really? not a lot of virii on handhelds with exotic cpus.

better go rush out and buy a antivirus formy DS! it didnt come with it integrated!


----------



## DrOctapu (Jan 23, 2011)

Dingoo is really becoming a competitor in the market for Linux handhelds.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Jan 23, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the record, I don't even own an Xbox. I didn't see an SNES controller as I'm more used to this:


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 23, 2011)

now tht my DS top screen is broken, i think this is better than my DS
if i do remember correctly, the VGS emulator required 64MB ram (in those times i believe it was quite big as ppl had 256MB ram max, not sure) and this seems to have fulfilled it
the buttons are amazing and the screen size is great too (if u dont have a tv)


----------



## Splych (Jan 23, 2011)

woot , i hope this won't be priced too high .
will be looking for it , though i liked it better before the buttons became the same colours as the xbox controller . when they were just printed, it was better IMO . . .


----------



## Cuelhu (Jan 23, 2011)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> Cuelhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the image i posted was a thumbnail, click it and you get this:


Spoiler











the original Super Famicom controller.






By the way, I always wanted that Korean handheld.


----------



## Bingo83 (Jan 23, 2011)

Anyone interested might be better reading BooBoo's blog (creator of Dingux) he has been over to visit the manufacturer and is currently working with them to have Dingux installed on the new console. 

Dingux Blog

I loved the A320 when it first came out, it was great little machine.    I actually powered it up for the 1st time in ages yesterday when I was trying to get some of my old roms to play on the Caanoo.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks like the Gameboy Micro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if this is anything like the Airbus A380 i'm in.


----------



## ninovalenti (Jan 23, 2011)

fake handheld?


----------



## Sop (Jan 23, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> Looks like the Gameboy Micro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Airbus A380?


----------



## cracker (Jan 23, 2011)

Man I was really hoping the '3D' emulator was a typo and it was actually a 3d0 emulator.  I suppose it just is the Wolfenstein 3D and Duke Nukem 3D emulators.


----------



## alkahest (Jan 23, 2011)

this isnt a fake new handheld is a great handheld system ( a230 is 80-100 bucks) great for bring it to school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can i have some1's ?


----------



## sonknuck23 (Jan 24, 2011)

Fuck I just got my Gemei a330 too. If this is better, I'll kill myself.


----------



## betterman (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes, I had test the controller of Dingoo A330. This wireless controllers can work perfectly on Dingoo A380. And the emulaters games are also very good. From the package, I can see that it has below main features:

1. 3.2 inc TFT
2. AV-OUT
3. WIFI 2players-gaming
4. support 2.4GHZ wireless controller( not from Dingoo A380, but it can work on Dingoo A330's)
5. G-sensor

I am not very good at making video, but I had asked my friend for help. So I will put on the some part of video of this console on Youtube this day later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS: There is no Dingoo A380 wirelss controllers coming in the package. But I had test it on Dingoo A330 wireless controllers. It work. Later, I will try it on my TV.

At the same time, the features of 2player gaming is so cool. But not all of the games can allow you to do that. I will test it on the video too. 

I am sorry I got a little busy this day. But I will try to share you guys more for this Dingoo A380. Thanks.


----------



## kiafazool (Jan 24, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its an airplane made by boeing

seriously people look at things only by brand and dont look at who made it

most planes are made by boeing - commercial planes
a380 is like the used alot like the 777


----------



## GH0ST (Jan 24, 2011)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> Sop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The* Airbus A380*0 is a double-deck, wide-body, four-engine airliner *manufactured by the European corporation Airbus*, a subsidiary of EADS according to ... wikipedia ;-)


----------



## betterman (Jan 24, 2011)

Here is the video link for Dingoo A380 reviews- section 1: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-1t_dJs51M


The Section 2 is being made. We will update it later. 

Sorry for my friends' bad english.Hope you guys can understand.


----------



## sightlight (Jan 24, 2011)

We can understand it.. Don't worry.. Although, if you can hurry a bit with section 2, that would be great.


----------



## antwill (Jan 24, 2011)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You put in an extra '0' there, and also how did anyone not know this?! Seriously people, WTF! The clue is in the name, no one should need GH0ST to point this out...


----------



## sightlight (Jan 24, 2011)

Don't quote it. Stay on topic.. prety please?


----------



## jceggbert5 (Jan 24, 2011)

How much is this thing going to cost and where will I be able to get it?  I think I want to get one if the price is right...


----------



## sightlight (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't think the price indicated there is right. It supposes to be cheaper. Dingootech said the console is going to cost less than 1 hundred dollars. I don't want to sound negative but if the price there is right, this leads me to think that Dingoo Technologies history of lying is true.


----------



## betterman (Jan 25, 2011)

jceggbert5 said:
			
		

> How much is this thing going to cost and where will I be able to get it?  I think I want to get one if the price is right...
> 
> We got two console from Dingoo company. One is white, and the other is Pink. You can wait a little time if you are sesitive to the price. The product is just coming out for a short time. Everything will be expensive.
> 
> ...


----------



## tomrev (Jan 25, 2011)

I would buy this item if it could nearly perfect emulate PSX , has bigger screen (may be same size as DSi XL) and has battery life more than 6 hours on regular playing PSX.


----------



## antwill (Jan 25, 2011)

tomrev said:
			
		

> I would buy this item if it could nearly perfect emulate PSX , has bigger screen (may be same size as DSi XL) and has battery life more than 6 hours on regular playing PSX.


So really you'd buy it if it were a PSP?


----------



## betterman (Jan 25, 2011)

OK. We just finished our video reviews for Dingoo A380- Section 2. Here is the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNu-gGvmHzo


In this section, we had compare it with Dingoo A320, and the general function of this console. In our section 3, we will spend more times to test the wireless controllers and 2player gamings. Just be patience.


----------



## sightlight (Jan 25, 2011)

Where is PSX emulation?


----------



## beamquaker (Jan 25, 2011)

i to am interested in a video of the psx emulation before i buy it .


----------



## sightlight (Jan 26, 2011)

EVERYBODY wants too see PSX emulations. I just checked the video in youtube and everybody is like: "Where is PS1 emulation? Good that they'll be showing how the work in this video. If next video is crappy, then Dingoo Technologies  is dead for me.. Dingoo Digital FTW!


----------



## betterman (Jan 26, 2011)

sightlight said:
			
		

> EVERYBODY wants too see PSX emulations. I just checked the video in youtube and everybody is like: "Where is PS1 emulation? Good that they'll be showing how the work in this video. If next video is crappy, then Dingoo Technologies  is dead for me.. Dingoo Digital FTW!



Yes, Dingoo A380 can support PSX emulations/PS1 emulation. And it needs time for the engineers to update the fireware.


----------



## sightlight (Jan 26, 2011)

betterman said:
			
		

> sightlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So we can't see video of the PS1 right now? or will you guys do the video and them later on release the firmware update?


----------



## betterman (Jan 26, 2011)

here is our last Dingoo A380 video link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GKto_-RsyE

Dingoo A380 reviews in section3. In this section, we will introduce you how Dingoo A380 allow 2players gaming. And how we use Wireless controllersfrom Dingoo A330 to play games on A380. It is very funny and interesting. Enjoy.


----------



## alkahest (Jan 26, 2011)

can i have someone1's unused dingoo a230 ? plzzzz?


----------



## sightlight (Jan 26, 2011)

a320 or a230?


----------



## DrOctapu (Jan 26, 2011)

alkahest said:
			
		

> can i have someone1's unused dingoo a230 ? plzzzz?


Fuck off. It seems like, from your profile, that practically everything you've done on here is asked for stuff. No.


----------



## amosmyn (Jan 27, 2011)

This Dingoo sounds like another clone of the A320.


----------



## sightlight (Feb 2, 2011)

the manufacturers are deeep shit. FUCK THEM! FUCK FUCK FUCK YOU!


----------



## Castor (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello,

Can You tell me, what differences is between Dingoo A-380 and Gemei A-330?

CPU? RAM? BATTERY?    -     I'm litle counfused 500 Mhz or 600... etc.

When and where [web shop] (I'm from Poland) A-380 start sold?

(I have Dingoo A-320 but I crusched a screen... and a wont buy a new... dingoo was extra fuckin gadged - more powerfull can be only a better ;D (I was thinking about GP2x wiz but they is too expensive for what they can - but also I think this handheld is good)

I weit for Your's help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







thanks


P.S. Sorry for my not the best english


----------



## betterman (Feb 9, 2011)

These two consoles are almost the same. Both of them can support 2players gaming.

For Dingoo A-380, it has 3.2inch screen. But Geimei has 3.0 inch.

Currently, Dingoo A380 is more expensive than Geimei A330 because it is a new product. For more information about Geimei A330, you can read this review by GBAtemp: http://gbatemp.net/t277717-gemei-tech-a330-review

Hope this can help you.


----------



## santisix (Feb 9, 2011)

I wonder how does it stack up against an used PSP, for example.
Also, this.



			
				ChrisRX said:
			
		

> No-one's commented on one of the biggest changes?  The screen is now a widescreen 400x240 instead of 320x240.  That mean that games will either be stretched into widescreen or space will be be wasted with black bars down the side.  The only use for a widescreen is for movies or modern games but as I would assume most people are using this console for retro games, 320x240 would've been a better choice.



A 3/3.X" 512x384 or 400x300 would have been awesome, although they're not so common resolutions market-wise.


----------



## betterman (Feb 10, 2011)

santisix said:
			
		

> I wonder how does it stack up against an used PSP, for example.
> Also, this.
> 
> 
> ...



The display for A380 is TFT 3.2 inch WQVGA LCD, resolution is 400x240. There is no black bars down the side when playing games. Frankly speaking, I think this is one of the great point of this new console.


----------



## Splych (Feb 10, 2011)

i read about wifi a while ago .
how does it work ?
lets say for a GBA game , and we wanted to battle each other in Pokemon , could we use the wifi to connect ?


----------



## santisix (Feb 10, 2011)

betterman said:
			
		

> The display for A380 is TFT 3.2 inch WQVGA LCD, resolution is 400x240. There is no black bars down the side when playing games. Frankly speaking, I think this is one of the great point of this new console.



That's my point. Most old consoles use more of a "boxy" aspect ratio rather than a wide one. The GBA and the PSX (arguably two of the most 'popular' systems to emulate), for example, have a resolution of exactly 320x240 pixels (4:3 AR), which means that, in a 5:3 screen like the one on the A380, you'll have either a stretched image or black bars to the sides. And that's not counting the other consoles' aspect of ~2:1 or nearly 1:1 or the like.
Really though, I think I'm just nitpicking here...

... am I?


----------



## Castor (Feb 10, 2011)

About GEMEI A-330:
"•CPU - CC1800, ARM-11 @ 600 MHz (Under-clocked to 500 MHz)"

About DINGOO A-380:
"CPU: 500MHz"

http://obscurehandhelds.wordpress.com/2010...-nxgp/#more-154


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Feb 10, 2011)

I hope they fixed the problem with pressing the X and B button simultaneously.

I also hope this will run CPS2 games more smoothly.


----------



## betterman (Feb 10, 2011)

I am very sorry. I will only reply you some of the "confused" as below:

For the battery, it is not possible that you can use it up to 7 hours. It is about 3-4 hours on Dingoo A380.

The manufucture for Dingoo A380 is Dingoo technology.


----------



## Rafinesque (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow, very tempted to get this.  I had an A320, which I liked, but it died from the cheap AC adapter that it came with (I left it plugged in too long)...


----------



## stonegolem (Feb 28, 2011)

I really would like to buy it right now. But because of customs, I can't get it >.<
GBA and Arcade emulators are what I'm looking for. A380 is perfect for me.
Only they could find a distributor in Turkey.


----------



## kwote1 (Mar 1, 2011)

I bought this A380 Dingoo the sega emulator is miscolored when i play the basketball ball games the whole game is blue screen also couldnt get MP3s to play lol and Video either I dont know if I jumped the gun too fast and bought this this definitely needs a firmware update i cant get the Neo Geo to work or CP1 or CP2 GBA seems to run ok Mame im lost in lol i cant get it to work also im kinda computer savy and I even went as far as trying to put another firmware on here from the Dingoo a320 but i dont know lol It has no PSX emulator built in ive tried some things but not all in my honest opinion i would prob buy the Dingoo a320 cause thereis soo much more out there for it and this lil system seems extinct if the firmware was working right and it had a supporting site besides it i think it can go somewhere but as far as im concerned it doesnt look like no one else is buying it me and the dude that posted the youtube videos (which works for the site i bought it from) THATS THE ONLY VIDEO I EVER SEEN OF THIS DEVICE EVER LOL  so with that said is it just me and him who OWN THIS DAMN THING? ha ha ha hope to hear from you soon...


----------



## beamquaker (Mar 1, 2011)

kwote1 said:
			
		

> I bought this A380 Dingoo the sega emulator is miscolored when i play the basketball ball games the whole game is blue screen also couldnt get MP3s to play lol and Video either I dont know if I jumped the gun too fast and bought this this definitely needs a firmware update i cant get the Neo Geo to work or CP1 or CP2 GBA seems to run ok Mame im lost in lol i cant get it to work also im kinda computer savy and I even went as far as trying to put another firmware on here from the Dingoo a320 but i dont know lol It has no PSX emulator built in ive tried some things but not all in my honest opinion i would prob buy the Dingoo a320 cause thereis soo much more out there for it and this lil system seems extinct if the firmware was working right and it had a supporting site besides it i think it can go somewhere but as far as im concerned it doesnt look like no one else is buying it me and the dude that posted the youtube videos (which works for the site i bought it from) THATS THE ONLY VIDEO I EVER SEEN OF THIS DEVICE EVER LOL  so with that said is it just me and him who OWN THIS DAMN THING? ha ha ha hope to hear from you soon...



is nba jam tournament the basketball game that does not work . i know the mame on the pc needs bios zips to work. have u tried that kwote1 . I think u are the first gbatemp member to have one


----------



## kwote1 (Mar 1, 2011)

No it wasnt in Mame. It was in Sega Emulator. where the whole screen was blue I hope someone buys it soon i dont want to be alone lol ha ha.


----------



## markzhu520 (May 24, 2011)

hello.everybody.first thank you betterman ,s topic.
i am mark from dingoo comany.if there is any question about dingoo a380 ,welcome to contact me .  [email protected]
here is link about video of dingoo a380 console. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GKto_-RsyE      for refference.
and also there is our online store for individual buyer and retail:

*link removed by admin, no advertising, read the rules, thanks*


----------



## cracker (May 24, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## markzhu520 (May 26, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> micro sd, fuck yes.
> i bought an a320 and the mini sd slot is fucked i dont want to buy another only to have the same probs so i guess buying one of these would be a nice idea for me...


what are the dingoocompany busy with?


----------



## markzhu520 (Jun 1, 2011)

hello,you guys,have you got the a380?and what do you think you of it?


----------

